# Smoking Corn on the Cob Advice



## bottomline

I am smoking some ribs and a brisket over the 4th weekend. Any tips on smoking corn on the cob would be helpful. In the husk, out of the husk, butter or not. Any tips would be helpful.

Thanks!!


----------



## mrsb

When I'm lazy I just throw them in husks on and let them go about 2 hours.  Thats when I'm smoking something about 225-240.  When you open them up the silk comes right off

When I'm not so lazy I pull the husks back, remove silk, use the butter on bread trick and add a touch of salt and pepper.  Pull husks back up and secure with a twist tie.


----------



## bottomline

Thanks MrsB. Is there any need to soak them first?


----------



## jirodriguez

I pull back the husks, remove silk, baste with zesty italian dressing, pull husks back up, and cook. The italian dressing is such a nice flavor your don't need anything else on them!


----------



## matts

Soak the corn husk and all and throw them on.  The husk will keep the corn from shrinkin up.  Different cook times will give you different results.  Basically how ever you like the corn.  I have been going 3.5 hours and the kernels still pop.  After they are done, peel the husks back and the silks slides right off.


----------



## jdt

check out this little tutorial, its pretty hard to screw up the peaches and cream that we get here in iowa.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/67627/step-by-step-smoked-corn-on-the-cob


----------



## bottomline

Thanks alot. You have all been a great help. I think I can do it.


----------



## smokeguy

This isn't smoking, but I just started trying it after someone told me to and it seems to work.  Throw in 1 or 2 ears in the microwave with the husks still on and nuke 1 for 3.5-4 minutes and 2 for 6 minutes.  Everything just peels right off silk and all and comes out quick and good.  If the husks are a bit dry, I put them in a tupperware thingy with about 1/4 inch of water in the bottom and then roll them once.

I wonder if I did this for maybe 4 minutes for 2 ears  and then into the smoker if it would smoke in an hour for those quicker smokes?


----------



## matts

Just know that whole husk corn in the smoker is just cooking.  The husk seal the corn up very well and don't allow the smoke to get to the corn.  I tried for weeks to get good smoked corn and it always just came out to be normal cooked corn.  Unless you do the method JIRodriguez and JDT have mentioned.


----------



## mballi3011

Now I have been grilling my corn for awhile now. But you folks have given me many new ways to smoke it now. I will smoke some real soon and let you guys know how it came out.


----------



## realtorterry

I do husk mine, soak for an hour or two. Wrap in foil with butter, S & P for about two hours. When done I smother them in a garlic/basil butter & just wonder why I don't do corn more often!!


----------



## duffman

How do you get a smoky taste into the corn with the husks on? I do like the Italian dressing idea though, that sounds really good.


----------



## ballagh

For the smoker:

I pull the husks back and rub with salt and pepper and butter, then pull the husks back up and tie the end off.  2 hours in the smoker and they are to die for.  Yes you do get the smoke flavor inside the husk.

For the Grill:

Rub with EVOO salt and pepper, place on grill for about 8 minutes and you are good to go.  Then I sprinkle with parmesean cheese.  AMAZING

Stove top:

Boil in water for 8-10 minutes and good to go.

For the Microwave:

Place in plastic bag with butter and ice.  Nuke on high for 5 minutes.

Yes I am from Iowa and I eat a hellavua lot of corn and pork and know many ways of cooking each :)


----------



## duffman

Hey ballagh. I am anticipating eating some Hawkeye in 2011 any tips for smoking that? j/k


----------



## ballagh

DUFF DUFF DUFF.......Havent you guys had a hard enough time playing our "B" team Iowa State the past few years?  The big red machine has been a little deflated since big tom left :)  Should make for some good games the next few years.  The first few minutes of the first quarter anyway :)

Good Luck this year.

Your going to need it


----------



## chefrc

Try this , it is Killa

*Bacon / Corn on the cob*

Get some nice fresh Corn on the cob, Peel back the husks, clean out silk and wash. Soak the corn in a cooler with ice and water for a couple hours. Pull the corn out and wrap 2 strips of raw bacon around each cob, pull the husk back up and set on the grill. Turn it every so often. And when you hear the bacon almost stop frying it will be done. You can also completely clean the corn wrap on the bacon and wrap them in tin foil and put on the grill and get the same effect. Open the corn add lots of butter and salt, then eat corn, bacon and all. This stuff cannot be beat. It is the best I have ever eaten and made. But it is habit forming. Enjoy.


----------



## celticgladiator

Chefrc said:


> Try this , it is Killa
> 
> *Bacon / Corn on the cob*
> 
> Get some nice fresh Corn on the cob, Peel back the husks, clean out silk and wash. Soak the corn in a cooler with ice and water for a couple hours. Pull the corn out and wrap 2 strips of raw bacon around each cob, pull the husk back up and set on the grill. Turn it every so often. And when you hear the bacon almost stop frying it will be done. You can also completely clean the corn wrap on the bacon and wrap them in tin foil and put on the grill and get the same effect. Open the corn add lots of butter and salt, then eat corn, bacon and all. This stuff cannot be beat. It is the best I have ever eaten and made. But it is habit forming. Enjoy.


bacon makes everything just a little better!!!!


----------



## duffman

Bacon is it's own food group Celtic.


----------



## celticgladiator

DUFFMAN said:


> Bacon is it's own food group Celtic.


yes, and that group is know as "delicious" on the FDA food pyramid


----------



## cowgirl

My favorite is bacon wrapped corn...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/88969/my-super-bowl-snack  

I season the corn before wrapping.. the bacon keeps the kernals moist...


----------



## garyt

JIRodriguez said:


> I pull back the husks, remove silk, baste with zesty italian dressing, pull husks back up, and cook. The italian dressing is such a nice flavor your don't need anything else on them!


Now that I am going to try


----------



## meateater

Some great corn on the cob recipes here. thanks all.


----------



## chefrc

Thanks for the back up Pics Girlfriend. Licked the screen when I seen those Ribs. Yummy!!


----------

